# craftsman owner/service manual



## kaziesariens (Feb 7, 2015)

Happy holidays to all,
My name is Dan and I just picked up a used craftsman snowblower from my local
True value hardware store the original owner did not maintain the engine and it went so a replacement brand new 8hp Briggs Stratton was installed I am trying to locate the owners manual it is a 26" electric start 8hp briggs Stratton the tag on bottom rear of machine has two numbers under model # or just one long number 31as6dtf799 247.88370.0 also says that it is distributed by sears roebuck and co. Hoffman estates, il. 60179 was wondering if I should try checking with them first any thoughts or opinions took some photos with my phone so I'll try to figure out how to upload on my profile I picked up for 350.00 seemed to be a good deal THANKS AGAIN DAN!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The 247.883700 number works on the Searspartsdirect web site : http://www.searspartsdirect.com/mod...t=&q=247.883700&searchTerm=247883700&shdPart=

Please add your location to your profile too.

Manual: http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...247883700-Craftsman-Parts-SNOW+THROWER-manual

.


----------



## kaziesariens (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## kaziesariens (Feb 7, 2015)

Kiss4afrog thank you I uploaded some pics of my machine took me a minute but there in my album now guess I will have to change my username soon since I no longer have an ariens your help greatly appreciated


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Your pictures on post #3 doesn't load so I fixed it for you here:


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

$350 doesn't seem unreasonable. I can't tell from the pic, but does it have 120V start?

Looks like an LCT engine variant.


----------



## kaziesariens (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks for all your feedback kiss4afrog, db130, db9938 I have already downloaded a copy of the owner manual that was pretty easy I did call SEARS PARTS DIRECT and it would cost $28 for a hard copy of manual wow that's high also db130, thanks for help with the picture and db9938 yes this has electric start I don't know what you mean by lct variant engine if you have time can you explain what that is I would like to be a little more knowledgeable about it as I mentioned I bought this used from my local hardware store owner who took it in to repair but original owner didn't want to mess with engine replacement so I bought it with brand new engine installed, new belts, tuned THANKS AGAIN TO ALL &HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

kaziesariens said:


> it would cost $28 for a hard copy of manual wow that's high


 Your machine was made by MTD for Sears, so here is a link to the MTD service manual which should cover most of the repairs and adjustments you will need. Happy New Year.

http://service.mtdproducts.com/Training_Education/769-09302_medium_frame_snowthrowers.pdf


----------



## kaziesariens (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you GRUNT I've uploaded pics to an album I created not sure if you all can view them earlier db130 helped with posting one of them for me hope there there I have 4 I uploaded but may have did it twice sorry I'm not too good at this pic loading stuff


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Just in case you didn't know it was made by MTD by all means search around for parts as Searspartsdirect can be a little brutal for pricing at times. 

I like using their web site for looking up stuff but then I search it on the web, ebay, amazon and the different snow blower parts sites for price, shipping, availability and what other P/Ns are interchangeable.

https://www.google.com/#q=snow+blower+parts


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

LCT means that it's a Loncin engine, or in other terms, it's an upgraded version of the venerable clone, of a Honda. It's not a bad thing, and most that have one would probably swear by them. 

That said, maintenance is key. And if it has a fuel shut-off, use it. Not if you are going back in to get a cup of coffee, or the such, but if you are done for the day, let the carb run dry. This will save the number one killer of OPE, a corroded carb.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

kaziesariens said:


> Thanks for all your feedback kiss4afrog, db130, db9938 I have already downloaded a copy of the owner manual that was pretty easy I did call SEARS PARTS DIRECT and it would cost $28 for a hard copy of manual wow that's high also db130, thanks for help with the picture and db9938 yes this has electric start I don't know what you mean by lct variant engine if you have time can you explain what that is I would like to be a little more knowledgeable about it as I mentioned I bought this used from my local hardware store owner who took it in to repair but original owner didn't want to mess with engine replacement so I bought it with brand new engine installed, new belts, tuned THANKS AGAIN TO ALL &HAPPY NEW YEAR


You might want to take a good look at the engine valve cover, and get the Briggs and Stratton numbers off it. If the new engine is not the same model as the original engine was, you should try and track down a manual for the engine you have so you have a complete set of info for your machine.


----------

